
The untold story of Kevin Rose and Digg - dave1619
http://www.businessinsider.com/digg-kevin-rose-untold-history-2012-7?op=1
======
grandpoobah
I personally think the idea behind Digg v4 was ingenious, but it should have
been launched as a new product. It had such great potential, I almost feel bad
for Rose that it failed.

------
antonioevans
So i didn't realize that betaworks also acquired Wefollow. I am not too sure
how many people use it since Klout is now the standard.

